# Sub Needed in Macomb County Michigan



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking for a sub for tonight and monday night storms.
lots must be salted and plowed some have walks some dont.
4-6hrs per event.
please p.m me for more details and pay rate
thanks mike


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Found a walk crew to take care of walks. 
In need of a salter to hit my lots tonight.
please let me know


----------

